#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Course template for tracking employee training

## C Holmes

Does anyone know of a simple template to aid in tracking employees training courses? We have a number of employees with many levels of courses with all different expiry dates and keeping up with it is almost impossible. I would like something that would notify when training is about to expire on any givin course. Any help for this?

----------


## royUK

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

*Thread Closed.*

----------

